# Traditional Kills 2017



## SELFBOW

Squirrel #9 for Spirit. Pig #2






2 more for the "Spirit" bow...


----------



## jekilpat

Predator Recurve
Simmons TigerShark


----------



## jekilpat

Predator Recurve
Simmons TigerShark


----------



## chenryiv

5/2/17
62" JD Berry "Northstar" 51# @ 25", Surewood shaft w/ woodscrew adapter & Magnus Bullhead. Total wt. 660gr.


----------



## blood on the ground

chenryiv said:


> 5/2/17
> 62" JD Berry "Northstar" 51# @ 25", Surewood shaft w/ woodscrew adapter & Magnus Bullhead. Total wt. 560gr.



Nice


----------



## KevinK

chenryiv said:


> 5/2/17
> 62" JD Berry "Northstar" 51# @ 25", Surewood shaft w/ woodscrew adapter & Magnus Bullhead. Total wt. 560gr.


Congrats. So the Bullhead did the job. Hope to see you Sunday to hear the full story.


----------



## Bowhunterga

St. Charles Pacific Yew "Classic" 68 (Osage lams and riser)
Black Eagle "Vintage" shaft, 150 grain Magnus Classic Single Bevel 

Taken 3/17/17 Spot and stalk


----------



## KevinK

*First Trad kill*

My first trad kill. One of the regular yard pests. 14 yard shot.


----------



## Al33

*2017 Gator*

Martin Savannah 55#


----------



## humdandy

Killed a doe. Zipper longbow 56 lb. Tiger sharks broadhead 9.9.17  spined her.......jumped down ASAP and cut her throat.....hate see an animal suffer.


----------



## brut1970

*Thumbs Up!*



humdandy said:


> Killed a doe. Zipper longbow 56 lb. Tiger sharks broadhead 9.9.17



Congrats! Awesome Kill.


----------



## SELFBOW

Opening day 8 ptr


----------



## chenryiv

Sept 9, 2017
64" JD Berry "Vixen", Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft, Ace Standard Broadhead


----------



## trad bow

Super nice deer Crispan
Jeff


----------



## dakota78

*Cohutta archery hunt*


----------



## Troy Butler

It is not the best hero shot but shot opening morning with a hobow longbow 55lb.


----------



## sparkyflint

Crispin, that would have been a good one in another year or two! 
Congrats.


----------



## longbowdave1

*First of the season, hopefully more critters to come.*

Fox squirrel with self-made cedar arrow and Zwicky Eskimo, self-made Fox river longbow.


----------



## jekilpat

50# Striker longbow & Simmons TigerShark broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

Oct 7, 2017
64" JD Berry "Morningstar", Surewood Shaft & Grizzly BH


----------



## Bowhunterga

Day after opening day doe. Dawson Forest WMA, 15 yard shot, 50 yard recovery. Pacific Yew Classic longbow, this one all Osage, 68" and 75@28. Magnus Classic Single Bevel Broadhead.


----------



## Bowhunterga

10/22/17 - Monroe County GA. 5 yard shot, 80 yard recovery. Pacific Yew Classic longbow 64" and 69@28. "Superceder" arrow, 100-105# spine, barrel tappered full length 150 grain Magnus Classic and 150 grain woody weight up front.


----------



## stick-n-string

Got me a pair of does at Horse Creek wma

Big Jim Thunderchild
50@26
Magnus stinger 125g


----------



## KevinK

*My wife Callie's very first harvest ever.*

My wife Callie's very first harvest of any type ever. Taken on 10/31/17 in Jefferson County, OH, button buck, with a Sierra Blanca recurve, 41#@25" (Marked 51@28), GT Warrior 600 Zwickey Eskilite mounted to long aluminum adapter. 75 yard recovery.


----------



## jekilpat

49# Predator Recurve & Tiger Shark


----------



## jekilpat

49# Predator Recurve & Tiger Shark


----------



## tee p

Black Widow psr, Warrior shaft, Badger broadhead


----------



## jekilpat

49# Predator Recurve, Simmons TigerShark, & "Daisy"


----------



## tee p

Black Widow psr, warrior shaft, Badger broadhead


----------



## Allen Oliver

*Deer 1 and 2*

Deer 1 and 2 - 2017 Season


----------



## jekilpat

49# Predator & Simmons TigerShark


----------



## Bowhunterga

12/31/17 - Hall County GA. 12 yard shot, 200 yard recovery. Kramer "Autumn" longbow 68" and 75@28. Black Eagle "Outlaw" arrow, 300 spine, 200 grain Grizzly Single Bevel.


----------



## oldfella1962

Bowhunterga said:


> 12/31/17 - Hall County GA. 12 yard shot, 200 yard recovery. Kramer "Autumn" longbow 68" and 75@28. Black Eagle "Outlaw" arrow, 300 spine, 200 grain Grizzly Single Bevel.



Hey you have the same camo pattern I wear - ASAT shirt, grey/green pants. Wow you draw 75 pounds? 
That's some "Incredible Hulk" strength - I can't wrap my mind around that.


----------



## chenryiv

Jan 9, 2018 - 64" JD Berry "Morningstar", Surewood  Shaft and Magnus BH


----------



## jerry russell

Black Widow Bows


----------

